# Michigan is sending some good stuff your way...



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

We wish. Gonna be mostly rain...


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Michigan gets more snow than we do.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)

Severine, we do get a bit more snow than you do, especially where I live.

It looks like the snow band is heading north and will be yucky rain by the time it gets to you.  THAT SUX!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

I honestly never thought much about it. When one of Brian's coworkers moved to Michigan several years ago (who he used to ski with once or twice a year), I recall saying something about how he won't get to ski as much anymore.  Boy was I wrong!!! (And naive... )


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2008)

And here I thought Trekchick was gonna visit


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)

Andyzee, you'd be shocked if I made a trip out there to ski with ya'll wouldn't you?


Severine, your avatar pic is nice.  Looks like you're bringing your A game to the slopes these days.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2008)

I am going to bury myself in the basement and watch Meathead films on Wednesday.  Then Wednesday night it's the club meeting, where I'm going to screen more Miller and Meathead.  All this green stuff is making me ill....


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)

So, bill, you're saying you don't want to see pics of what my front yard looks like?


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2008)

amazing how the warm lake water affects the snow...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2008)

At least we'll deal with it for one day and then back to cold temps and blowin' snow


----------

